# November 2019... Share YOUR day...



## mike4lorie (Oct 31, 2019)

Yet another month starts tomorrow...


----------



## twinkles (Oct 31, 2019)

cleaned the back half of the mansion--no energy to do the front half--maybe tomorrow


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 1, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Been sleeping too much again.  It's beginning to worry me.  I keep falling asleep after eating breakfast, lunch etc.  I'm wondering if it's because of one of the illnesses I have.  I have to google it for more information.  I can't seem to get in to see my specialist; she is so booked up all the way through March and no openings.  I do have an early Dec. apptmt. with my regular doctor.  Just keepin on keepin on.



Hey, @Ruthanne  check your sugar... Sounds like the way I get after eating sometimes, My sugar is too high... Hope YOU feel better...

Good Morning Everyone...
How are we all doing... Hmmmm 1st of November, all this rain we are getting, am so happy it's not snow... Still, have to get the markers up in the laneway... Well, we took Carl in the vets... Turns out he has burns from Wild Parsnip and Stinging Nettle... Gave us some meds, and he should begin to feel better soon... Dr. Bruce says he thinks his immune system might be down a bit from grieving the loss of his brother Lenny... But says he will be fine... Pouring rain here hard...

Well Everyone, Hope YOU have a wonderful day... And God Bless YOU all


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 1, 2019)

Mrs. Lightning's birthday today,  but we're not ones for celebrating getting ancient.  Weather is dull and wet, so might not go far.  Plenty to do indoors.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 1, 2019)

I don't have any real plans for the day
I'll probably go out around 10 on my 2nd walk of the day.The wind advisory is still in effect until 1pm.When I took my early walk this morning at 6:45,winds were around 25mph,wasn't bad.I'm use to walking in bad weather,did it for 27 yrs when I used to walk to work
This afternoon,I'll ck on my 'buddy boy',Aker to see if he wants to go for a walk


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 1, 2019)

26 Degrees this morning!!!!!
.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 1, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Hey, @Ruthanne  check your sugar... Sounds like the way I get after eating sometimes, My sugar is too high... Hope YOU feel better...
> 
> Good Morning Everyone...
> How are we all doing... Hmmmm 1st of November, all this rain we are getting, am so happy it's not snow... Still, have to get the markers up in the laneway... Well, we took Carl in the vets... Turns out he has burns from Wild Parsnip and Stinging Nettle... Gave us some meds, and he should begin to feel better soon... Dr. Bruce says he thinks his immune system might be down a bit from grieving the loss of his brother Lenny... But says he will be fine... Pouring rain here hard...
> ...


Thanks Mike.  My BG this morning is 99 so that is very good.


----------



## Old Dummy (Nov 1, 2019)

Kind of a bittersweet day for me. My mother would be 104 today (Nov 1, 1915 - March 2, 2002)

Lousy weather here today: Dry but heavy overcast, and will not get out of the 30s -- for the first time this fall.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 1, 2019)

Generally a good day.  Took a cab to the bank and he didn't charge me as much as the last driver to the bank.  Glad I had a better driver.  Trying to stay warm.  The manager is going to come over next week and put a better AC cover on.  Says it will keep the wind out.  Man was it cold in here last night.  Cranked up the heat and a put a big blanket over the AC.  Was very anxious today but took a pill and feel relaxed now.  Waiting on Aldi's delivery.  Got myself a treat--banana nut muffins.  Just listening to Classic Rock on Spotify.  Well, it looks like Winter is here to stay for awhile.  I hope most days won't be much colder than today but with the cover the manager will put it on we should be okay this Winter.  I've been worried about my little birds catching a draft.  They are not close to the AC, thank God!  I also have a good portable heater by the birds for when we need it.  Just using the furnace now. I really don't know why I've been in northern ohio all these years!  Must've lost my good sense somewhere...done that a lot...LOL


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 1, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> 26 Degrees this morning!!!!!
> .
> View attachment 79900


Mine, too!


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 1, 2019)

@Ruthanne ....  stay warm.    Hope you can get AC closed off and keep the wind out.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 1, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> @Ruthanne ....  stay warm.    Hope you can get AC closed off and keep the wind out.


Thanks, I hope to but have to wait till next week.  I heard it will be brutal this weekend.  Going to have to do with the blanket, and heaters.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 2, 2019)

This morning I'll be taking my favorite dog,Aker aka 'buddy boy' on his 1st walk of the day.
He always gets excited when he sees me,wagging his tail,knowing we're going for a walk.He's got me wrapped around his paws
I may watch couple of college football games this afternoon


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 2, 2019)

Went out for lunch yesterday with a friend. Beautiful, mild, sunny autumn day.

Crock of French onion soup au gratin, half sandwich of corned beef, lettuce, tomato, horseradish sauce and glass of white wine. It was so good.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 2, 2019)

Capt Lightning said:


> Mrs. Lightning's birthday today,  but we're not ones for celebrating getting ancient.  Weather is dull and wet, so might not go far.  Plenty to do indoors.


Happy birthday to Mrs. Lightening!


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 2, 2019)

Good Morning...

Well, yesterday I went and changed the oil on the truck, It was my sixth one, So it was free... Picked up a new garbage can, finally got tired of picking up garbage after the raccoon family has their dinner every night. Pouring rain here... Thinking of driving into the city and hooking up MIL's new thermostat... Other than that, not a lot new... I hope YOU all have a GREAT day... and God Bless YOU all...


----------



## Pecos (Nov 2, 2019)

I did something to my back earlier this week and am experiencing enough pain that I am taking life very easy today. Yesterday's visit to the chiropractor helped, but there is no going to the gym for me today.
So, I have a second cup of coffee and am sitting here with the wife enjoying the sunlight filtering through the trees.


----------



## Old Dummy (Nov 2, 2019)

I just got done changing the oil and other things to my Corvette, and put her to bed for the winter. 

Sad day!


----------



## Seeker (Nov 2, 2019)

Vacuumed, moped, washed 2 loads of clothes, cooked dinner early...(puttin' those home ec skills to use)

Sat on the back porch and rested the ol' back.

Now I'm here... and later will build a fire and sing some karaoke (on my new machine).


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 2, 2019)

*Not a bad day. Had one of those "not my cat" moments.  Went out to run a couple errands this morning. Came home to a ginger cat sitting on my deck, staring at the door,  I have seen it in the neighborhood, though.*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 3, 2019)

Pecos said:


> I did something to my back earlier this week and am experiencing enough pain that I am taking life very easy today. Yesterday's visit to the chiropractor helped, but there is no going to the gym for me today.



@Pecos Feel better man... God Bless...

Well, good morning folks, they that need to, did you remember to set your clocks back... Messes us all up for a few days till our bodies adjust when it seems to get darker earlier... When I was working I would hate that time of year...

Well, got lots to do today, replace a family member's thermostat, Pick up some 2" 4X8' sheets of styrofoam what was given to me to insulate my sunroom which I don't think I will be doing it this year... and No matter what, I have to get the pegs in the ground for the plow... Been saying that for days...

Well, Kids, I hope YOU all have a splendid Sunday, and God Bless YOU all...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 3, 2019)

I woke up at 4:30am I blame it on the time change.  I turned on my Bose radio listening to jazz station in Toronto,lulled me back to sleep,woke up around 5:50
I went outside for a brief walk around apt complex,it was 34 with no wind
This morning,going to my early church service at 8:15,rest of day read paper take my walks finish reading my book


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 3, 2019)

Today I will finish reading the 700 page biography about Sam Phillips.  For you younger set here, Sam Phillips started Sun Records in Memphis, Tennessee & discovered Elvis Presley, Johnny Cash, Jerry Lee Lewis, Charlie Rich & many others.  I have visited this place on 706 Union in Memphis twice.


----------



## treeguy64 (Nov 3, 2019)

Today, I'll head into the recording studio with my band. We'll record about ten seconds, of ten tunes, I'll add a voice-over blurb for the band, mix it all down to about two minutes, and then I'll upload it to our site. After that, my hustling for December party gigs will start up. After twenty-two years of being away from the stage, this all feels a bit strange. Playing my first gig, a few days ago, after being out of the biz for so long, was a non-event, of sorts. It felt like I had played my last gig, just a week, or so, ago. I actually enjoyed the very physical nature of hauling and setting up my equipment as much as I did playing for the crowd. I guess that had something to do with the realization that I'm back into the routine of doing something I really enjoy. Cool!


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 3, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Today, I'll head into the recording studio with my band. We'll record about ten seconds, of ten tunes, I'll add a voice-over blurb for the band, mix it all down to about two minutes, and then I'll upload it to our site. After that, my hustling for December party gigs will start up. After twenty-two years of being away from the stage, this all feels a bit strange. Playing my first gig, a few days ago, after being out of the biz for so long, was a non-event, of sorts. It felt like I had played my last gig, just a week, or so, ago. I actually enjoyed the very physical nature of hauling and setting up my equipment as much as I did playing for the crowd. I guess that had something to do with the realization that I'm back into the routine of doing something I really enjoy. Cool!


Good to hear you are doing something that you really enjoy.  I am curious, what instrument are you playing?  What type/kind of music do you mostly like & do?  Have fun!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 3, 2019)

I spent time today updating documents pertaining to my estate matters today.  I have a joint email with my son and oldest grandson in which I have documents and spreadsheets detailing what to do if I become seriously ill and when I die, what insurances and investments I have and with whom as well as my beneficiary designations.  I am also going to take time this week to revise my will and living will.


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 4, 2019)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I spent time today updating documents pertaining to my estate matters today.  I have a joint email with my son and oldest grandson in which I have documents and spreadsheets detailing what to do if I become seriously ill and when I die, what insurances and investments I have and with whom as well as my beneficiary designations.  I am also going to take time this week to revise my will and living will.


Good idea OneEyed Diva.  We have all our documents in a binder that is updated each time we move.  What you are doing is real important.  Good luck!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 4, 2019)

My volunteer morning at Canopy of neighbors calling some members
After wards, may take the bus to Kohls,looking for new sheets/shower curtain


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 4, 2019)

Good Evening Kids... A few hours late today... Well, yesterday I installed the thermostat for a family member, then went out to get the styrofoam, and on the way back all the fun began... Now it all started I think on Friday when I got an oil change on the truck... Well yesterday coming home, and the truck just stops and I get an oil pressure failure... The first thing I did was look at my oil dipstick.. and Hmmm doesn't seem to be much... So had her towed home, will have a better look at it tomorrow... Today I prepared the property for winter...So after breakfast tomorrow, I will jack her up, and see if everything is tight from the oil change, and go from there... Anyways, Kids, I hope YOU all have a GREAT night, and God Bless YOU all...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 5, 2019)

This morning at Canopy of Neighbors calling members,doing project Sasha{exec director} has asked me to do
This afternoon  taking  my 'buddy boy' Aker on a walk if rain has stopped


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 6, 2019)

Took the MIL to WinStar Casino and dinner at Cracker Barrel for her 99th Birthday..


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 6, 2019)

Good Morning Ladies, Gents... Well went out to the garage yesterday after breakfast with the boys. Put the computer on the truck. She came up with no issues.  So I started it after checking oil, and she purred as she always did... Then one of my Buddies said, remember you have a wire on the engine somewhere when it gets wet, it causes issues... So I guess it had time to dry up in the garage, and the issue was gone. I've got to find that wire, and spray some electrical coating on it... But yup she ran perfect yesterday... So that was a BIG relief, cuz I thought I was going to be in BIG bucks for an Oil Pump... That's about all  I did yesterday... Well, HOPE YOU all have a GREAT Hump Day... God Bless YOU all...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 6, 2019)

I took my early morning walk around 6:30,it was 32 no wind refreshing
I'll be taking the bus to go grocery shopping shortly
The rest of my day ,take a couple walks before the rain arrives sometime this afternoon


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 6, 2019)

Went to the theatre to see another play in the "A Pint, a pie and a Play" series.  An excellent  "2 hander" about the resentment and jealousy within a comedy partnership where the older partner was past his prime and the younger one was  a rising star.  A well crafted mix of humour, anger and pathos.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 7, 2019)

My volunteer morning in business office at my church doing my weekly computer tasks
I'll try to get my afternoon walk in if its still not rain/snow mix


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 7, 2019)

Rainy morning, looks like a Netflix Hulu day!!


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 7, 2019)

@moviequeen1 

Does your state/county have some type of low-no cost program that helps seniors with transportation and grocery shopping?


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 7, 2019)

Not a good day.  I'm tired of complaining of being tired.


----------



## treeguy64 (Nov 8, 2019)

Packerjohn said:


> Good to hear you are doing something that you really enjoy.  I am curious, what instrument are you playing?  What type/kind of music do you mostly like & do?  Have fun!



I play bass guitar, sing lead. We play many styles, from Rock to Reggae, Country to Jazz, Swing to Hip-Hop, Cumbias to Polkas.

I am already finding that booking private parties, where I made my living, in my younger days, may not be too easy, now. It all comes down to liability issues: In our extremely litigious society, companies and individuals have to be very careful about throwing parties where alcohol is served. There have been cases, in the last twenty years, where people have successfully sued party givers for accidents that happened involving alcohol that was served at the parties. This wasn't a factor, back in my younger days. People are opting out of the whole party giving scene. Frustrating, for me, but understandable, to an extent.


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 8, 2019)

Packerjohn said:


> Good to hear you are doing something that you really enjoy.  I am curious, what instrument are you playing?  What type/kind of music do you mostly like & do?  Have fun!


Took violin (fiddle) for 5 years when I was younger.  Then won a cheap guitar at a craft show.  Since then I have gone through 2 other guitars (one in Mexico).  I have been at this for about 15 years.  I love to play & sing:  mostly 50s, 60s country, some folk & some pop such as Buddy Holly & ole' Elvis.  Never electric & never heavy metal.  I like music not noise.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 8, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> @moviequeen1
> 
> Does your state/county have some type of low-no cost program that helps seniors with transportation and grocery shopping?



Applecruncher,I don't know because I've never looked into it. The org where I'm a member/volunteer Canopy of Neighbors does provide rides for members for shopping,dr's appts etc.The request has to be called in a week ahead of time. This was a 'spur of the moment' idea.I've had drivers take me to dr's appts couple times this summer.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 8, 2019)

*It is now 10:37PM Eastern US time.  I mention that because until the last half hour my day was going great.  
But, could I leave well enough alone and just relax?  Nope, not Marie.  I had bought some birdseed for the feeder earlier today. So, about a half hour ago, I thought to myself..the birds come to the feeder early, so I should fill it now, as it was empty.  So, I grabbed the bucket I keep my seed in, and brought over the big bag of seed, to cut open and pour into the bucket.  I used to do it out on the deck, but I already brought my table in for the winter.
So, cut open bag, propped it up, to get a better handle on it to pour into the bucket. Bag fell....all over floor.  Onto rug and tile!!!   I yelled out some not so nice words.  Grabbed broom and dust pan and swept up as much as I could..brought it out to the feeder.
Grabbed the vacuum to sweep up the rest.   Decided, then to empty the vacuum.  Pulled off cannister (it is a bagless vacuum} and guess what, the bottom of the canister was not latched tight.  Sad thing about living alone, I could not blame someone else for that.
Again, more words.  Vacuumed again.  

I just hope the birds appreciate what we humans do to keep them fed in the winter time.*


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 9, 2019)

Off to the theatre today to see "Jesus Christ Superstar".  I first saw it 40 odd years ago and it met with protests from some of the "Christian" community.  
This time it's in the Tivoli theatre in Aberdeen. This was built in the 1880's and in it's heyday hosted all the great stars.  Like many theatres, it went into decline but in recent years was rescued by a businessman who had it restored to it's former glory and it is now a very successful venture.


----------



## toffee (Nov 9, 2019)

just put the ride on mower away in the shed for the winter as the ground is far to wet and soggy'
cleaned utility room out - so pleased with that -put on new bedding -did a wash load -the temp here today is 1 and bitterly cold
but no rain or winds -------heating up -feet up and on here ….


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 9, 2019)

This morning when I took my early walk at 6:45,it was 30, refreshing walk
I've just come back from visiting my friend,Marcia at her house for our weekly chat.
My favorite dog Aker aka' buddy boy' was happy to see me,wagging his tail. After breakfast I took him on his 1st walk of the day, was wearing his winter coat a tad chilly outside.He was happy to sniff the snow& leaves still on the ground


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 9, 2019)

*Well my niece called me at 4:30 am this morning. She was crying and said her son had a fever of 106. She asked what she should do. I asked her if maybe something was wrong with the thermometer. She said very angrily that nothing was wrong with the thermometer and hung up on me. About 5 minutes later she called back and said her husband had just told her that when he went to get the thermometer he ran it under warm water to make sure it was clean. She took his temperature again and it was normal. So that was the beginning of my day. I think I should take a nap.*


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 9, 2019)

Gave Suzy her peanut butter filled bone I got for her and she is loving that.  Just watching some Westerns on tv.  Playing with the birdies.  They are lots of fun how they chase each other around and chirp loudly.  I love it when they fly around the room.  Couldn't ask for better company than my fur and feather kids!


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 10, 2019)

Good Morning... Trusting everyone is having a Great or pretty good weekend... Well, the truck is going to have to be towed into the garage, I do NOT know what the problem is, except I think there is a HUGE problem with it... But I can't go another week without it, so I will call the garage tomorrow...I was a happy puppy last night... My Ottawa Sens won 2 games in a row first time this year... going for 3 out of 3 on Monday... Not a lot else to report, except the snow hasn't melted, so I can it's here to stay... going to be a long winter if it is starting already... Well, I hope YOU all have a GREAT day... and God Bless All...
Mike


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 10, 2019)

My plans today,going to early service at my church at 8:15,read paper/book,take my walks before the rain showers appear sometime this afternoon.


----------



## Lc jones (Nov 10, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Went out for lunch yesterday with a friend. Beautiful, mild, sunny autumn day.
> 
> Crock of French onion soup au gratin, half sandwich of corned beef, lettuce, tomato, horseradish sauce and glass of white wine. It was so good.


Yummy!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 10, 2019)

As planned, we went to see "Jesus Christ Superstar" at the Tivoli. The theatre was smaller than I had imagined with just 530 seats, but had been beautifully restored.  

Absolutely fantastic production.  It was given a modern setting with Jesus in slacks and T shirt, with Judas wearing a leather jacket. Caiaphas and the other officials wore military style uniforms while King Herod appeared as a rather camp businessman surrounded by scantily clad dancing girls.   Great singing and dancing  with live music from a 10 piece band.   Very well worth seeing.

Back at home, we've been clearing leaves off the garden and generally tidying up.  

Off again to see "Cabaret" on Thursday.  After a cultural  break over the summer, we've had great end to the year.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 10, 2019)

Finally discovered what a good deal of my tiredness was coming from-a medicine I should not be prescribed because it's very, very bad for the liver (I googled it and it can be brutal on the liver).  Anyhow I quit taking it and feel some more energy now, thank God.  Stupid doctors should be more careful in what they prescribe!  The doctor who prescribed it knew I have cirrhosis.  Looks like I have to oversee everything the doctors prescribe.  I will do that from now on.  

Was up late into the morning hours.  The only thing I took for sleep was melatonin and I slept okay--I tend to have sleep problems.  

Got my delivery from Aldi's *on time* today and am glad for that as the last two times before they were really late and didn't even show up one of the times.  So now I have all the food I need for the next week or so.  I am managing well with these deliveries.  I'm so glad delivery is an option.

I hope all who read this have a good day and a wonderfully blessed week!


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 10, 2019)

*Had a good day. Did some raking leaves away from the house...my neighbor then runs his mulcher over them.  
Later I went to one of our Goodwill donation centers to drop off a bag of Rick's books. He was not a reader, but had a lot of those coffee table type books about Military History, lots of pics. Books about Subs, planes, different wars, guns and stuff.  I would guess they would all make great Christmas gifts.
I guess a lot of people had the same idea as me. There were two cars ahead of me at the donation center (it was one of those where the guys come out and help you unload your car) and by the time I was done, there were two more cars behind mine,*


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 10, 2019)

Well worked on the truck most of the day, And it doesn't really seem like an oil problem, but more of a fuel problem. Ordered a new Fuel Pump Driver for $89 from Amazon... When it gets here, I will put it in, and see if the problems stop. If that's not the problem, that would have been the next problem. So time will tell...Keep you in the loop...


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 11, 2019)

I had no plans today,took 2 walks before the weather changed from rain to snow
This afternoon finished reading a book' The Nightingale' by Kristin Hannah,she writes historical fiction.It was 564 pgs,started reading Fri,couldn't put it down


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 11, 2019)

*Stayed in all day, puttering around the house.  Will probably go out to shovel off the ramp later this evening.*


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 11, 2019)

Sleet - ice falling now. Wood is in the house, stove is cranking, sipping tea and glad I don't have to be out in it. Here's hoping we don't have another severe ice storm. ala 2009.


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 12, 2019)

Good Night Or wait is it Good Morning...

Well at the moment we are receiving snow... We are expecting 10 cms... Which isn't a lot, but more than I ever want... Well, today is breakfast day with the boys. Yesterday I finally got the summer equipment put away for the winter, and worked in the shop for a few hours... Not a lot else to report... I hope YOU all have a GREAT Tuesday... God Bless YOU all....
Mike


----------



## bingo (Nov 12, 2019)

the icy wind blew all nite....just a snow here...not deep...our little dogs are holed up here in the covers. ....
             "FLORIDA OR BUST"


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 12, 2019)

This morning my close friend,Marcia and I are going grocery shopping at a store I've been in once.She had given me a gift card for Xmas last yr
I may take a couple walks if the sidewalks are shoveled which weren't when I went out on my early walk at 6:30a


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 13, 2019)

I have no plans today,will try and go out on my walks.
I've notice most of the sidewalks have been salted and shoveled which helps alot


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 13, 2019)

9 degree's here this morning. Except for venturing outside for some more firewood, it seems like a good day to do nothing.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 13, 2019)

Clear and cold here today.  Mrs L baked a christmas cake and I did some joinery.    Off to the theatre again tomorrow to see Cabaret - one of my all time favourite shows.


----------



## peppermint (Nov 13, 2019)

Very cold here today....(I want to go back from where I came from).....


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 13, 2019)

Trying hard to keep us all warm, especially the birds.  Taped up the cover over the AC again.  It was leaking lots of cold air.  The tape only holds down to a certain temp. so I put a different kind of tape on over that and it seems to be holding so far.  The front window is leaking lots of air.  I thought I would have more time to put the plastic up and didn't realize it was going to get so cold so fast.  I probably won't be able to put the plastic up unless the temp. outside goes up to the 50s.  Opening up the blinds to put plastic on would only make a lot of cold air pour into the living room.  My remedy has been to put the heat up real high in the apt.  Thankfully the birds are up high on a stand and I moved them inward more so the cold from the front window doesn't affect them.  Been putting lots of covers over them at night.  I also have been using the space heater at times when it gets windy outside and the air really comes in from the window.  Oh wow, this has been a nightmare!


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 14, 2019)

Good Morning Ladies, and Gents...
Hmmm Thursday already, and just realized I didn't pop in here yesterday... Strange... Anyhow, got more snow last night... Just wonderful... Not as much as we got the other day, but it's still snow... Well, I believe the truck is fixed... Got the new part from Amazon yesterday, took 10 minutes to put it in... Started, kept running, doesn't seem to have any oil issues... Took it for a run up the highway and back. Engine light is on, but think I just have to reset the computer now... (today's job)But that probably saved me a few hundred dollars at the garage...Not a lot else... But I hope YOU all have a GREAT day... and God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 15, 2019)

I've had to curtail getting my 3 daily walks in this week,been taking it easy
A couple days ago when we had our 8 inch snowfall event,I went out on my early morning walk around 6:45.As usual some of the sidewalks were not shoveled,including the ones in front of my apt bldg.I didn't see a patch of ice,I slid but didn't fall. I did something to my left knee,I can bend it back, but its stiff &sore,thinking I pulled  something while catching myself.I took Aleve last night which helped a bit
I have dr's appt on Mon at 9 hoping its nothing serious


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 15, 2019)

Went to the Casino this morning and left $80 there...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 16, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Went to the Casino this morning and left $80 there...


@Aunt Bea  not sad, last week I came home with $55 of their's, maybe next time we will even up!!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 16, 2019)

Last Saturday, we saw Jesus Christ, Superstar and I wish we had seen that after Cabaret.  Superstar was a true musical - a story told in music and song.  It was loud, dynamic and had phenomenal raw energy from start to finish.

Cabaret was slick and professional, but switched between drama, pathos, side-splitting comedy and very 'dark' episodes.  The cast were exceptional, but the "up and down" mood of the show didn't grab and hold you in the same way as Superstar.  It had a very bleak ending as the cast went naked into the gas chamber. 

Yes, I wish I had seen it before Superstar - that would have ended our theatre year on a high note.  Still, lots to look forward to in 2020.

Back to the real world and had a load of hardwood logs delivered.  They're quite wet, but I won't be burning them till next winter so they should be well seasoned by then.


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 17, 2019)

Well again, awake, and not able to sleep... Very strange some days... Last night, and this morning, I slept for almost 15 hours, tonight I can't sleep... and Ii worked outside yesterday, so you would think that would do it... But NOPE... Anyways, just checking in... Nothing really new here, but the truck is still running, so that must have been the problem... Anyways... Hope YOU all have a GREAT Sunday... and God Bless YOU all...


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 17, 2019)

Watching the Redskins vs. Jets game....Redskins intercepted twice....watching the slo-mo action after a play is too funny....


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 17, 2019)

This morning,a church friend picked me up as usual,went to our early church service at 8:15
The rest of the day read the local paper,took 1 short walk around the apt complex just to get some fresh air.
I've been 'stir crazy' not being able to take my long walks because of my left knee being a bit stiff.I can bend it all the way back,I think I pulled a tendon when I slipped on unshoveled walk a couple days ago.I have a dr's appt tomorrow at 9


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 18, 2019)

Good Morning Kids... Nothing to report tried to sleep yesterday, but wasn't able to...Think it's suppose to warm up a degree or two today, that would be nice... Anyways Peeps... Hope we all have a great day... God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 18, 2019)

I have always been busy since the day I was born.  LOL.  This morning I did my 8 songs on my guitar.  Pick 4 & strum the other 4.  I sing along with all of them.  This morning it was "Roses Are Red, My Love" and "Ruby Ann".  When I finish with the computer I will read as I do each morning.  Then for a walk after breakfast.  After that, jump in our car & off to get rid of more stuff at the charity shop, buy groceries & stop over at one of our libraries.  Never boring!  I think I am one "lucky ducky".


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2019)

Well it's only mid-day. I've done nothing much, suffering a little bit.

Sun is shining, although quite cold at 43 deg. Been out in the garden tidying up here and there.. Hubs has taken my car for it's annual MOT, and  doing a few chores while it's being done..

Like you @Packerjohn , I have another few bags that needs dropping off at the Charity shop... gotta wait until I can get there but I dropped several off last week.., I do like to get as much to the Charity shops as possible before Christmas so those who are in need can get the chance of some nice things for the festive season.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 18, 2019)

Cold and sunny here. Only about  38 deg.  Hoped to do some joinery, but it's cold in my workshop and the glue takes ages to set.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 19, 2019)

Off to a funeral today. My neighbour's father died after contracting pneumonia.  He was 85 so not a bad innings.  The funeral service was at a crematorium (not so common here) and was conducted in a very dignified way.  Little religion (a couple of upbeat hymns) and a humourous celebration of his life.

When I go, I don't want any gloom and black clothes.  I want everyone to wear something bright and jolly.  I don't want a dirge - I want a singsong.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2019)

All the funerals I've ever been to have been conducted in a Crematorium.. sorry to hear about your neighbour's dad, 85 isn't so old these days.


Yesterday  I forgot to mention that after my car had it's Annual MOT test I was told I needed 3 new tyres.. sheesh.. they're really on their last legs too, and I never even realised...and it's given me the shivers to think of the speeds I've been driving on the motorways not realizing my tyres were dodgy..  So the garage has had to send off for them as they don't sell Tyres there.. they should be here tomorrow so I can't drive my car until the new tyres are on...


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 20, 2019)

Good Morning Ladies... Gents

Well, am finally going to the pain doctor this morning... Which is good news, help me get out of this painful funk I am in... I had breakfast with the boys yesterday... I haven't been doing lots lately... Well, I hope YOU all have a GREAT day... and God Bless YOU all...


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2019)

mike4lorie said:


> Good Morning Ladies... Gents
> 
> Well, am finally going to the pain doctor this morning... Which is good news, help me get out of this painful funk I am in... I had breakfast with the boys yesterday... I haven't been doing lots lately... Well, I hope YOU all have a GREAT day... and God Bless YOU all...


I hope you will get much needed relief for your pain Mike.    I haven't been doing much either although I need to..have a list of things to do.  Bless you, too.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 20, 2019)

Mixed feelings today. My left eye due for cataract surgery at one pm. 
On the positive side, my oldest son, Dave Jr. and his wife will be here tonight for a five day visit. I haven’t seen them since our 50th wedding anniversary, 12 years ago. Tomorrow, my daughter and youngest son will be here too. The whole family together since our anniversary. Getting excited to see them all.


----------



## toffee (Nov 20, 2019)

cleaned bedroom windows -plus the shutters-- did some washing and drying all boring stuff --
had lunch - watered plants indoors - de flead the small female cat - has u see just a every day situation ….


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 20, 2019)

Further to yesterday's post, the weather was very strange.  There had been a hard overnight frost and the sky was very clear.  As you drive west from where we live, you come to a point where you can see across the Moray firth towards the very north of Scotland.
This is about 60 miles away and quite often you can faintly see the mountains in the distance.   Yesterday, you could make out every detail and see the snow on some of the mountain tops.  It was so perfectly clear it looked as if it was only a few miles away.

It's much warmer today, but a bit windy.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 20, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Mixed feelings today. My left eye due for cataract surgery at one pm.
> On the positive side, my oldest son, Dave Jr. and his wife will be here tonight for a five day visit. I haven’t seen them since our 50th wedding anniversary, 12 years ago. Tomorrow, my daughter and youngest son will be here too. The whole family together since our anniversary. Getting excited to see them all.


Good luck with the surgery, @Pappy. Since you'll be wearing a patch again, will you only be able to see half of your family ?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 20, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Mixed feelings today. My left eye due for cataract surgery at one pm.
> On the positive side, my oldest son, Dave Jr. and his wife will be here tonight for a five day visit. I haven’t seen them since our 50th wedding anniversary, 12 years ago. Tomorrow, my daughter and youngest son will be here too. The whole family together since our anniversary. Getting excited to see them all.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 21, 2019)

Thurs&Fri are my usual volunteer mornings at my church,today a change of plans
My close friend,Marcia and I are going grocery shopping this morning
My walking routine has changed now go for 1-2  short walks,{depending on the weather}


----------



## jujube (Nov 21, 2019)

Today is "one of those days".  I decided to make two doctor appointments, two dental appointments and pay some bills.

I can't get through to the dentist's office; just "leave a message and we'll call you back".

I've called both doctors' offices.  One isn't in til noon, the other one is "leave a message and we'll call you back".

The bank's website seems to be malfunctioning. All I want to do is pay my charge cards.

I tried calling my dental insurance to ask a question.  "Due to high call volume, we are...….".  In other words, call back some other time......

I have accomplished nothing so far today.  I need a nap to fortify myself before not accomplishing anything else.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 21, 2019)

Cool and overcast today.  Spent much of the morning helping to make steak pies which are now in the freezer.  Somehow the filling didn't make as many pies as we had planned, so tomorrow we'll make some mutton pies.  I also made a liver and bacon casserole for tonight's dinner.

I managed to get a little bit of joinery done and hopefully I'll find some time for a bit more tomorrow.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2019)

Capt Lightning said:


> Cool and overcast today.  Spent much of the morning helping to make steak pies which are now in the freezer.  Somehow the filling didn't make as many pies as we had planned, so tomorrow we'll make some mutton pies.  I also made a liver and bacon casserole for tonight's dinner.
> 
> I managed to get a little bit of joinery done and hopefully I'll find some time for a bit more tomorrow.


 Can you send me some of those mutton pies Please... I love them so much, but I can't buy them here...


----------



## Pappy (Nov 21, 2019)

Cataract surgery went well. Just had bandages removed and a little blurry but that will go away. Can’t believe I won’t need glasses after wearing them 72 years. Need some help for reading up close thought.


----------



## charry (Nov 21, 2019)

phoned hospital up north today..... where my dad is ...he got taken in last week.....hes 95,with alzhiemers...they said he was comfortable......so i guess, thats something....its been a  worrying few day down here ( south ).....


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 21, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Can you send me some of those mutton pies Please... I love them so much, but I can't buy them here...


We only have mutton pies because our friends have a flock of pedigree Ryeland sheep and every year some of the sheep are culled.   Depending on how things go, we get lamb, hogget or mutton.  We have to butcher it ourselves, but we're getting pretty proficient at it.
We also help with the traditional breed pigs, and we recently butchered a Black Berkshire which is in one of our freezers.

I hope things pan out OK for your father.  My sister was a director of nursing in a hospital and when my father was a patient, she would say things like, "he's as well as can be expected"  and I would say "Beth, you're talking about our father, not giving a press release".


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Cataract surgery went well. Just had bandages removed and a little blurry but that will go away. Can’t believe I won’t need glasses after wearing them 72 years. Need some help for reading up close thought.


Excellent news Pappy.. !! I bet you can't believe how well you can see now without the specs except for the reading


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2019)

Capt Lightning said:


> We only have mutton pies because our friends have a flock of pedigree Ryeland sheep and every year some of the sheep are culled.   Depending on how things go, we get lamb, hogget or mutton.  We have to butcher it ourselves, but we're getting pretty proficient at it.
> We also help with the traditional breed pigs, and we recently butchered a Black Berkshire which is in one of our freezers.
> 
> I hope things pan out OK for your father.  My sister was a director of nursing in a hospital and when my father was a patient, she would say things like, "he's as well as can be expected"  and I would say "Beth, you're talking about our father, not giving a press release".


 I think you mean *Charry's* Father, ...I'm so sorry to hear about your dad Charry.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 21, 2019)

Rainy windy and temp dropping...Not an outdoor day!!!!!  ☹☹


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 21, 2019)

Finally got a few things done I've been putting off.  Gave the dog a good bath and put the plastic up on the front window.  Hopefully I won't worry as badly about the birds catching a draft. Still got to put up a big blanket over the plastic covering the AC. Found some nail tacks that will probably hold the blanket down well. I also have a few big blankets I can put over the birds should the temperature dip really low this Winter. I am thoroughly tired of living in this climate where it's either way too cold or way too hot!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 21, 2019)

I took a short afternoon walk,3 blocks to local shoe store,looking for winter boots
I didn't find any in my size 11,no surprise.Instead I tried on pair of men's size 9 1/2 which did fit,price was reasonable.I have bought men's boots in the past at other stores


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 22, 2019)

Hollydolly, Charry...Apologies for that mistake.  I forgot to include the quote before the second paragraph.  Probably shouldn't have tried to reply to two posts in one reply!

A bit dull here today, and it's back to making more pies.


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 22, 2019)

Good Morning Kids, It's Friday... I am not sure where the week went, didn't get anything done that I wanted to get done... This is the first morning in awhile I feel pretty good... I went to bed last night at 8:30... and just woke up... plus whatever sleep I got in my chair after dinner last night.  Today, I have to pick up one of my Buddies at the garage at 10... and my other Buddy wants us to join him to go to Princess Auto, which is a cool store, can spend hours in there walking around... So not sure exactly what I am doing today, time will tell. Well, it's warmed up enough to take all the snow away again, and is suppose to be above zero for the next week or so... Well, Kids. going to check out the rest of our forum... I hope YOU all have a GREAT day... and God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 22, 2019)

I'll be at my church doing my weekly computer tasks this morning
I'll try to get my afternoon walk in before,temps start to fall


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


>


 That's almost exactly how our forecast looks, and todays' temps are the same as yours with rain...


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 22, 2019)

This has been one of my sleeping days.  Went from the bed, took dog out, ate, then to the couch for a hibernating nap!  Going to get colder tonight.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 23, 2019)

Today, Saturday, all my kids are here, first time since we took our cruise, several years ago. We are  celebrating a combined Thanksgiving, all the fixings, and my upcoming BD. They will be here until Monday.

Yesterday, my oldest son crossed off one of the items on his bucket list. He drove a race car at Daytona raceway. This is the Richard Petty driving school held all over the country. They spent 1-2 two hours teaching and riding with him, then turn him loose for 8 laps on his own. He did good and got up to 146 mph. He received a diploma and a plaque he is very proud of.. Here he is with his wife Nina.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 23, 2019)

Been tackling some of the dusting around here.  Looks so much better once it's dusted off.  Got to get to cleaning the floors.  I'm not excited about cleaning any more after doing it for the past 55 years or so..I'm thinking of treating myself and hiring someone to do some of it for a one time shot.  Could be my Christmas present to myself...    We'll see about that.  Other than that I've been hibernating again..seems like the right thing to do this time of year with this weather.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 23, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Been tackling some of the dusting around here.  Looks so much better once it's dusted off.  Got to get to cleaning the floors.  I'm not excited about cleaning any more after doing it for the past 55 years or so..I'm thinking of treating myself and hiring someone to do some of it for a one time shot.  Could be my Christmas present to myself...    We'll see about that.  Other than that I've been hibernating again..seems like the right thing to do this time of year with this weather.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 23, 2019)

*Spent the day doing some light cleaning around the house. Dusting, rearrainging things, vacuuming.  Taking out the Turkey this evening to put it in the Fridge. Also going over my list to see what the last few things are I need to get for turkey dinner on Friday.  Mainly it is milk, a few fresh veggies, and some things for a cheese & cracker tray to have out. *


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Nov 23, 2019)

I had a great day, I went shopping at Home Goods with my granddaughter, I bought the cutest Christmas gnome for my fireplace mantel, went to Stop n Shop super market to pick up a few things for thanksgiving. Thanksgiving will be at her house this year, she was married in October so this will be her first thanksgiving dinner In her new home.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 23, 2019)

Had to cancel an early turkey day and two birthday celebrations for tomorrow....
the whole family is sick with colds and viruses ~ not taking a chance of getting any of that cuz I don't recover for three weeks or more ~ so disappointed I wont get to see them until possibly next weekend


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 23, 2019)

Hey... Sounds like we are all doing pretty good... think I've got a touch of the stomach flu... Went out for dinner tonight, and could not wait to get home, take the jeans off, into sweatpants... and trying to rest with stomach... Not a lot else is going on, Going to have to climb under the truck again tomorrow, and try to find a way to keep the plug plugged in the new fuel module I bought... The clip broke off while fixing it last week cuz it was so cold... Now the temps are back up and some warmer, all the snow we got is all gone now... Well hope YOU all have a GREAT Sunday... and God Bless YOU all...


----------



## oldal (Nov 23, 2019)

PopsnTuff said:


> Had to cancel an early turkey day and two birthday celebrations for tomorrow....
> the whole family is sick with colds and viruses ~ not taking a chance of getting any of that cuz I don't recover for three weeks or more ~ so disappointed I wont get to see them until possibly next weekend


Sorry to hear that Pops, I know how much you were looking forward to it. You are lucky you found out about the sickness before you got exposed.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 24, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Been tackling some of the dusting around here.  Looks so much better once it's dusted off.  Got to get to cleaning the floors.  I'm not excited about cleaning any more after doing it for the past 55 years or so..I'm thinking of treating myself and hiring someone to do some of it for a one time shot.  Could be my Christmas present to myself...    We'll see about that.  Other than that I've been hibernating again..seems like the right thing to do this time of year with this weather.


For me, the hardest part of cleaning is getting started but I love the results.

I try to break the job into small chores and chip away at them a little at a time.

Set the amount of money it would cost to hire a cleaning person aside, do your own cleaning, and use the money saved to splurge on a special treat for yourself.

Good luck!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 24, 2019)

Sunday morning so it's time to wind the clock.  I replaced the mechanism a few weeks ago and I'm still adjusting it to get it as accurate as possible. The new mechanism cost twice what the clock did originally, but having it repaired would have cost just as much.  Anyway it's working beautifully and the 'Westminster' chime sounds good.

Damp and miserable here today.  Plenty of work to do - I'm almost finished making a bookcase so I'll crack on with that.  Going to cook a chicken for Sunday dinner.  I cook it breast side down in cider, apples, celery and onion.  When cooked, the liquid is thickened with cream.  Millions of calories - but delicious.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 24, 2019)

Every week I  attend our early church service at 8:15,love it because its more initmate held in our chapel,communion every week.We sing 2 hymns,our minister gives a good sermon,it ends around 9. There is a regular group of  members who also prefer this service,nice to see them each week.
Our early service wasn't held this morning just the later one at 10:30.I come to this service once in awhile to hear the choir,see other church members I haven't seen in awhile.The service is suppose end at 11:30, it rarely happens
Today I'm taking a 'time out' from church don't have the enthusiasm to go
I'll read the paper take a couple walks,read my book


----------



## Pappy (Nov 25, 2019)

We celebrated Thanksgiving and my birthday, a few days in advance, with my three kids and their spouses. Been a long time since we all got together all at the same time. Saturday we had our turkey dinner and Sunday we all went to Golden Coral for their buffet. I’m going to step up my walking when they leave. Need to lose a few Thanksgiving pounds. My neighbor took these photos: L to r. Jeff, my youngest, Thelma, my wife, me, Suzanne, daughter, and Dave Jr. my oldest...retiring from Tacoma post office next year. Love these guys more than words can say.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 25, 2019)

Everyone with their better half.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 25, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Everyone with their better half.


Great pictures Pappy....We will have all of our family here this Thanksgiving but I dought that we will all get in a picture!!(34)..


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 25, 2019)

I've have a friendship with my minister,Tom and his wife,Carol  since he became our pastor 21 yrs ago
This morning I'm going over to their house to look at some pictures they took when Tom was on his  4 month sabbatical this summer. They went to Ireland,Italy,Maine,NH We've been trying to find a date that would work,look forward to this.
Our friendship has evolved over the yrs not as close as we were in the beginning,but we're still friends.I enjoy being with them, get to see a more personal side to Tom then when I see him at church.One of the highlights of the friendship happen 9 yrs ago, when I was invited to their eldest son,Ian's wedding,wasn't expecting the invite,was a wonderful weekend


----------



## Liberty (Nov 25, 2019)

Got the kids off to the airport this morning.  Back to Ohio they're going....brrrr!
Just going to relax today and eat leftovers after a great weekend. Got more coming in
for Thanksgiving, but not till Thursday, so its just cook a bit till then.

Hope everyone out there in Senior Forum land has a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 25, 2019)

Good Morning... Not a lot to report... @Pappy  the family looks great, and you all look happy... 
I hope YOU all have a GREAT day...
God Bless YOU all


----------



## peppermint (Nov 25, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Everyone with their better half.
> 
> View attachment 82580


Beautiful picture, pappy....God Bless!


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 25, 2019)

*I'm waiting for my oldest grandson to come and visit today. When he called and said he was stopping over I said "Give me a few minutes to put my chap stick on so I can give you a million kisses." He laughed but he knows that's what I'll do the whole time he is here.*


----------



## peppermint (Nov 25, 2019)

Capt Lightning said:


> Hollydolly, Charry...Apologies for that mistake.  I forgot to include the quote before the second paragraph.  Probably shouldn't have tried to reply to two posts in one reply!
> 
> A bit dull here today, and it's back to making more pies.


Hi, Capt.…  I would like to know what kind of pies did you make..? .Are they for Thanksgiving?  I make cookies, and eggplant for my granddaughter, she doesn't eat meat....I also make Chocolate Pie for my 18 year old grandson....I make 2 of them so he can take the other one home.!!!!!!
My daughter and daughter in law make everything else....At my daughter in law's home, this Thanksgiving...We all take turns every year....


----------



## peppermint (Nov 25, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> *I'm waiting for my oldest grandson to come and visit today. When he called and said he was stopping over I said "Give me a few minutes to put my chap stick on so I can give you a million kisses." He laughed but he knows that's what I'll do the whole time he is here.*


So sweet Sassycakes…..So nice of your grandson to visit.....


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 26, 2019)

Today is my volunteer morning at Canopy of Neighbors calling other members
Afterwards take bus to one of my favorite stores,Target


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 26, 2019)

peppermint said:


> Hi, Capt.…  I would like to know what kind of pies did you make..? .Are they for Thanksgiving?


No Peppermint, we don't have thanksgiving  here.   We make batches of savoury pies and freeze them for convenient meals.  This time we've made Steak & mushroom pies,  Beef bourguignon pies and mutton pies.  Previously we mad chicken and sweetcorn pies.

For Yuletide we make traditional mince pies.  Originally these would have contained meat, but now they are made with dried fruit and suet.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 26, 2019)

Yesterday I but some gift cards for Christmas presents.


----------



## peppermint (Nov 26, 2019)

Capt Lightning said:


> No Peppermint, we don't have thanksgiving  here.   We make batches of savoury pies and freeze them for convenient meals.  This time we've made Steak & mushroom pies,  Beef bourguignon pies and mutton pies.  Previously we mad chicken and sweetcorn pies.
> 
> For Yuletide we make traditional mince pies.  Originally these would have contained meat, but now they are made with dried fruit and suet.


I forgot you were from Scotland....I use to have a friend years ago that came to America as a Teenager from Scotland....I loved her accent.....I don't know what happened to her...We moved away and never got in touch....

The sweetcorn pies got my attention...Maybe you will be able to send a recipe....I've never heard of bourguignon pies and I think one of the ladies in the neighborhood mentioned Mutton pies...She moved away to Florida....


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2019)

peppermint said:


> I forgot you were from Scotland....I use to have a friend years ago that came to America as a Teenager from Scotland....I loved her accent.....I don't know what happened to her...We moved away and never got in touch....
> 
> The sweetcorn pies got my attention...Maybe you will be able to send a recipe....I've never heard of bourguignon pies and I think one of the ladies in the neighborhood mentioned Mutton pies...She moved away to Florida....


 I am Scottish, born and raised ..although I live in England now...


----------



## peppermint (Nov 26, 2019)

My daughter in law just lost her Grandma....She was 95 years old....God Bless!!!  She was a lively lady, always having fun....
Rest In Peace...Grandma R.....


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2019)

We went out today to not one but 2 pubs.. we had to go to an independent  village pub and book lunch for us all for Saturday when my daughter is here..they have the best festive menu, but today when we got there it was packed with diners, so we booked, paid the deposit  and then  drove off into North London, and had lunch ( scampi and chips).. in a chain pub there but  to our surprise  even that was packed with diners... mostly elderly people, I think having their club festive lunches early before the December rush.

 It rained  all day and such dark skies with it, not great for driving down very narrow country roads through miles of woodland...
 then we stopped off on the way home to see if I could get my hair cut , and the hairdressers was closed all day.. *tsk*..annoying because it's the one I like best but she's 15 miles away..and I can't go tomorrow, because my car is going into the garage in the morning to have a new clutch fitted. ..so maybe I'll have to trim it myself.


----------



## peppermint (Nov 26, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I am Scottish, born and raised ..although I live in England now...


I should've seen that....Thanks for answering...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 27, 2019)

The pie recipes are very much of our own invention.  The chicken and sweetcorn are just that - diced chicken cooked in a chicken & vegetable stock.  Add cooked sweetcorn and thicken with roux.  The bourguignon uses a 'standard'  recipe - diced steak cooked with smoked bacon, onions and mushrooms in red wine and flavoured with a bouquet garni. 

We'll probably have pie and chips (french fries) on boxing day as an antidote to the turkey!

It's dull and miserable today.  I've just finished the bookcase I was making so tomorrow we'll start polishing it.  I'm making a beef and red pepper casserole for tonight's dinner.


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2019)

G'day... Still, not a lot going on, still in a funk...
I hope YOU all have a FANTASTIC Wednesday...
God Bless YOU all...
Mike


----------



## Tommy (Nov 27, 2019)

A funk . . . that's somewhere between a gloom and a misery but less so, right?  Anyway, sorry to hear it.  I hope YOU have a GREAT day tomorrow.  May God Bless YOU, Mike!


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2019)

Tommy said:


> A funk . . . that's somewhere between gloom and misery but less so, right?  Anyway, sorry to hear about it.  I hope YOU have a GREAT day tomorrow.  May God Bless YOU, Mike!



Thank you, Tommy...


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 28, 2019)

mike4lorie, I'm in sort of a funk, too.  Frequently happens to me this time of year when it gets dark SO early, and it was very cloudy, cold and windy here today (well, technically yesterday, Wednesday) and we had some snow.   I had some errands that had to be done today, and the weather didn't make it any easier, especially getting groceries into the car and then and out of my car when I got home., half frozen.  I had made the stupid mistake of not wearing a warm enough coat, so that made it much worse.  

When I got home, I just threw the groceries on the table, put the perishables away and went and took a little nap with my doggie. He curled up beside me and got lots of pets -- that was the best part of my day.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 28, 2019)

Its going to be a wet Thanksgiving here!!!!!
.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2019)

*This past week I've  had to have 3 new tyres on my car..and yesterday a new clutch, !!

Raining again here today, fortunately I don't have to go anywhere..*


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 28, 2019)

3 new tyres????  I hope you've not got one of these..


----------



## Pappy (Nov 28, 2019)

My great day yesterday.....


After 72 years of wearing glasses I no longer need them... 
Renewed my drivers license today and no more restrictions on it. 
Cataracts removed, new lens put in and I see great again.

Today, my wife and I will have our dinner at a local restaurant we have been going to for several years. 2:00 pm reservations. Happy Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 28, 2019)

* HAPPY THANKSGIVING from us Merikans, and to everybody*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 28, 2019)

I took a couple of short walks today to get some fresh air. I couldn't go out yesterday because of the high winds rolling thru WNY


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2019)

Pappy said:


> My great day yesterday.....
> 
> 
> After 72 years of wearing glasses I no longer need them...
> ...


 That's got to be the best Birthday present ever...


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 28, 2019)

Rain, all night and now all day.


----------



## CrackerJack (Nov 28, 2019)

My day started early. Picked up my car from the garage after a checkup. Went to a community Christmas lunch at a local church and it was a very nice and plentiful. Came home stuffed to the rafters with nice food and chilled out and fell asleep in the armchair  Not done much since and been in and out of the forum, watching some telly and doing a bit of knitting and texting my friends


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 28, 2019)

We got snow during the night and early this morning.  It is very cold.  I'll not be venturing outside my front door today.  I'm glad I have doggie doors so I don't have to walk Henry on a day like this.


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 29, 2019)

Good Morning Everyone...
Well, it's Friday... Been a quick week, but looking back it seems like long ago...Still not a lot going on these days, having a hard time leaving the house, have NO real get up and go... Even have a hard time getting here, once I am here, then I have trouble leaving... Kinda feeling very weird these days... Can't put it into words... Getting a little dusting of snow right now, not sure if we are supposed to get big dumping or not... But time will tell... I hope YOU all have a GREAT day... and Please be careful in your Black Friday Sales if YOU are doing that today... God Bless YOU all...


----------



## IrisSenior (Nov 29, 2019)

Well, Black Friday is better than Boxing Day which usually goes on and on. I try to only visit stores when they first open in the morning otherwise it is so busy that the lineups are long. I am so spoiled with this retirement and am fortunate that I can pick my time to shop.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 29, 2019)

Thursday, went to dinner at our local restaurant  and had a great turkey dinner. Our third year going there. After coming home, wife and I fell asleep in our chairs for an hour and then watched some tv and read from our kindle. Oh, and I ordered the Ring 2 which will be here Sunday. Anyone else have the Ring doorbell?


----------



## ronaldj (Nov 29, 2019)

good "black Friday morning" setting here drinking coffee and eating apple and blueberry pie, wife and daughter headed off to shop. in  a few hours I will meet them along with our other four children and several grandchildren and have breakfast together. they will return to shopping and I will return home. my only shopping stop is Lowes, for material on a project I am doing here at home.  yes, we have been doing this for several year and yes i get to pay.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 29, 2019)

Thanksgiving 2019 is in the books.

I put out my little ceramic Christmas tree and my plaster Christmas nativity figurines.

I remember when Woolies sold the plaster nativity figurines individually, rows and rows of kings, camels, shepherds, etc...

No Black Friday shopping for me but I do want to get cleaned up and get out to run a couple of quick errands this morning, mainly for some fresh air and to see some fresh faces.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 29, 2019)

Hey Mike,I hope you feel better today
This morning,taking the bus to Kohl's to buy a xmas gift card,ck out what deals they have
The rest of my day,take a couple short walks


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 29, 2019)

Pappy said:


> My great day yesterday.....
> 
> 
> After 72 years of wearing glasses I no longer need them...
> ...


Great news Pappy


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 30, 2019)

Well, it's here the Last of November, I remember when my daughter said that at the end of every month... November the Last, or June the Last... It still makes me smile thinking of that... Well, not a lot new... Might attempt to do some shopping today, dunno yet... If we do... I wanna do it all in one day so I don't have to go out and do it again...

Been having trouble with hives or something this last week, not sure what it is, not really hives, more looks like chicken skin... Not sure what is causing it or where it came from, But extremely itchy... But Benedryl and Aveeno take care of it, but then it just pops up somewhere else... Anybody else ever had anything like this, and if so, how did you cure it...

Well, I guess I will see you all in the December Thread... I hope YOU all have a GREAT day, and God Bless YOU all...


----------



## jujube (Nov 30, 2019)

I drove through, or to be more accurate, by a forest fire today.  It was burned out on one side and still smoldering on the other side, with a few flames here and there.


----------

